# Anyone's gender scan been WRONG? Can't believe I'm having a girl!



## ladyV84

Hi all, 

Had a gender scan last Friday and after about ten minutes of checking from every different angles, the sonographer said I'm confident it's a girl!

I instantly had tears in my eyes as after 2 boys a girl was my dream! I asked him to check a few more times, which he did. He said it was quite difficult as baby was jumping about all over the place however after another ten mins he said yep I'm not seeing any boys parts at all so happy to say 95% girl. 

I cried most of the day and then bought three pink
Outfits plus including a gorgeous baby pink tutu! It was wonderful! 

I have checked girl/ boy potty shots online and mine does look like the girl ones, but then I came across all the horror stories about people being told conclusively it was a girl and out popped a boy!


I've been trying to upload the potty shot but it's not working :( 

Should I stop worrying or hold off buying pink?! X


----------



## embeth

I feel exactly the same as u!!! Compared loads of potty shots still worry and between me and my mum and sisters have quite a bit of pink now!! 
The sonographer said u can never say 100% until baby is here but she's as sure as she ever could be that it's a girl.. Apparently there are two angles to confirm from potty shot and something to do with the shape from the side!? Not sure but she showed us both. I don't think they would say if they weren't very sure. Don't worry you ll get to use those pink outfits ;)


----------



## lornapj83

Hey my first 5 children were Beautiful little boys and my last baby was a beautiful princess I had 7 scans saying girl but I could never quite believe them so the second she was born I said is she a girl and they said yes so no matter how much reassurance you get u probably won't believe it until your princess is laying in your arms and congratulations a little girl is so different to little boys


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

No experience in this but here we have private clinics that offer gender confirmation scans for £40, maybe you could look into this just to be sure?


----------



## ladyV84

Thanks all! I think I'm starting to believe now!! it was a private scan we had and the horror story's about getting it wrong seemed mainly to be the nhs scan ones (not all though!!). 

I have my 20 week in 3 weeks so I think as long as they say girl I'll be content to believe it !! Xxx


----------



## ladyV84

embeth said:


> I feel exactly the same as u!!! Compared loads of potty shots still worry and between me and my mum and sisters have quite a bit of pink now!!
> The sonographer said u can never say 100% until baby is here but she's as sure as she ever could be that it's a girl.. Apparently there are two angles to confirm from potty shot and something to do with the shape from the side!? Not sure but she showed us both. I don't think they would say if they weren't very sure. Don't worry you ll get to use those pink outfits ;)

Hi hun, I was actually going to private message you on here earlier and see how you were finding it!
I am absolutely over the moon but still keep saying 'hopefully we're. Getting our princess' my husband is getting so mad with me and keeps saying 'we ARE getting her!!' Wish I had his faith! 

I'm sure we are both going to be absolutely fine! Have you had your 20 week yet?! Mine is end September so at least I'll get to check again! Xx


----------



## Lucy3

I had a private gender scan and 2 other regular scans that said girl but I didn't really tell many people or buy any pink until my 20 weeks scan, which i had at 21 weeks. Once it was confirmed then I felt it was real! :)


----------



## Misscalais

If we hear girl at my scan ill feel the same lol do you have a potty shot?
I do have a friend who was told girl at several scans then at an emergency scan around 36 weeks she was told boy. And he was a boy. Next baby ended up being a girl though thankfully. But im sure if it was a private scan and you had it checked really well then id be buying some cute girly clothes :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Unless I get an amazing potty shot in 10 days I will probably be in the same boat as you love! Can you dig your potty shots out of the boys to compare?


----------



## embeth

This is my 16 week potty shot.. V different to my boys at the same time but I still worry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## embeth

ladyV84 said:


> embeth said:
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same as u!!! Compared loads of potty shots still worry and between me and my mum and sisters have quite a bit of pink now!!
> The sonographer said u can never say 100% until baby is here but she's as sure as she ever could be that it's a girl.. Apparently there are two angles to confirm from potty shot and something to do with the shape from the side!? Not sure but she showed us both. I don't think they would say if they weren't very sure. Don't worry you ll get to use those pink outfits ;)
> 
> Hi hun, I was actually going to private message you on here earlier and see how you were finding it!
> I am absolutely over the moon but still keep saying 'hopefully we're. Getting our princess' my husband is getting so mad with me and keeps saying 'we ARE getting her!!' Wish I had his faith!
> 
> I'm sure we are both going to be absolutely fine! Have you had your 20 week yet?! Mine is end September so at least I'll get to check again! XxClick to expand...

I have my scan this Thursday!! So nervous! I worry about the gender being wrong then I worry more and think what if there's something wrong with bub and all I'm thinking about is gender!! Just praying that income
Out of that scan knowing I have a healthy looking little baby girl!! Xxx

Did u go to buntingford for your gender scan?? X


----------



## ladyV84

Oh Hun your scan pic looks ALL girl to me! Mine looks v similar, just lines where the winkie would be !! 

Good luck on Thursday, im positive they'll confirm girl for you! 

I'm starting to believe it now but will be much happier after the 20 week one for confirmation. 

I had the exact same thoughts about worrying about gender, I kept thinking how absolutely awful I would feel if something were wrong and all I wanted to know was if its a girl or not- terrible!! 

No went to one in Gants Hill in the end- they had a Friday appointment and we're doing a special offer. It was a small but nice little place. Xxxx


----------



## iiTTCii

I was desperate for a girl with my first and after being told girl at 16 weeks, I didn't believe it. I ended up paying for 2 extra private scans plus my 20 week scan, each being positive it was a girl and showing me a girl potty shot, but I still doubted it until she was here. 

I think once you've had your 20 week scan and they confirm girl, then I'd start enjoy buying pink!

Embeth - congratulations on your girl!


----------



## embeth

ladyV84 said:


> Oh Hun your scan pic looks ALL girl to me! Mine looks v similar, just lines where the winkie would be !!
> 
> Good luck on Thursday, im positive they'll confirm girl for you!
> 
> I'm starting to believe it now but will be much happier after the 20 week one for confirmation.
> 
> I had the exact same thoughts about worrying about gender, I kept thinking how absolutely awful I would feel if something were wrong and all I wanted to know was if its a girl or not- terrible!!
> 
> No went to one in Gants Hill in the end- they had a Friday appointment and we're doing a special offer. It was a small but nice little place. Xxxx

Thanku.. I'll update Thursday although their never quite as helpful with gender at the nhs scans I'll prob only ask if fingers crossed alls well at the end xx


----------



## embeth

iiTTCii said:


> I was desperate for a girl with my first and after being told girl at 16 weeks, I didn't believe it. I ended up paying for 2 extra private scans plus my 20 week scan, each being positive it was a girl and showing me a girl potty shot, but I still doubted it until she was here.
> 
> I think once you've had your 20 week scan and they confirm girl, then I'd start enjoy buying pink!
> 
> Embeth - congratulations on your girl!

Thanku!&#128521;
I have been tempted to have another but have resisted! Hopefully they lol confirm Thursday and then I plan on having a 3d one done at around 27 weeks so will
Check then as well! X


----------

